# TurnKey Internet New York Data Center earns ENERGY STAR certification for 2018



## TurnkeyInternet (Sep 13, 2018)

ALBANY, NEW YORK (September 12, 2018) – Leading Data Center and Cloud Hosting Solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. announced today that their flagship data center in Albany, New York has once again earned the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency’s (EPA) ENERGY STAR certification for superior energy performance. TurnKey Internet’s data center is the 2nd in the state of New York to achieve the highest environmental standards and earn the ENERGY STAR data center certification. TurnKey’s facility utilizes state-of-the-art technology and 100% renewable energy to provide the greenest cloud-based IT services for clients all over the world.

TurnKey Internet runs their ENERGY STAR certified data center with 100% renewable hydro and solar power. It is equipped with rooftop solar panels, and uses hydro-power to further supplement their renewable energy initiatives as beneficiaries of Gov. Cuomo’s ‘Recharge New York’ power program. The data center is SSAE-18 SOC 2 certified, confirming the highest tier of reliability. The facility features low-voltage servers stored in ultra-efficient cold containment pods. These pods deliver precision spot-cooling to temperature-regulated server racks, which use thirty-three percent less energy than traditional data centers.

ENERGY STAR certified data centers and facilities are verified to perform in the top 25 percent of buildings nationwide, based on weather-normalized source energy use that takes into account occupancy, hours of operation, and other key metrics. ENERGY STAR is the only energy efficiency certification in the Unites States that is based on actual, verified energy performance.

“We’re honored to once again earn the ENERGY STAR for superior energy performance at our Albany, New York data center and appreciate the efforts of everyone who has been involved in its efficient operation,” said Adam Wills, CEO of TurnKey Internet. “TurnKey’s green data center was built with sustainability in mind, and our commitment only evolves as the world-wide demand for energy consumption continues to multiply.” He continued to say, “Saving energy is just one of the ways we show our community we care, and that we’re committed to doing our part to protect the environment and public health, both today and for future generations.”

In 2013, The New York State Department of Environmental Conservation awarded TurnKey Internet the Environmental Excellence Award for innovative facility design and outstanding commitment to environmental sustainability, social responsibility and economic viability. For more information about TurnKey Internet’s ENERGY STAR certified data center, or to speak with a Cloud Hosting Solutions expert, visit https://www.turnkeyinternet.net/

_About TurnKey Internet

Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service Cloud Hosting Solutions provider with Data Centers in New York and California specializing in Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS) to clients in more than 150 countries. Services offered in both East Coast and West Coast, USA - include Public Cloud, Private Cloud, Dedicated & Bare Metal Servers, Backup & Disaster Recovery, Online Storage, Web Hosting, Managed Hosting, Hybrid Solutions and Enterprise Colocation. Headquartered in New York's Tech Valley Region, TurnKey Internet's Flagship company owned data center is SSAE-18 SOC 1 & SOC 2 certified, as well as HIPAA compliant with HITRUST CSF certification. The facility is powered exclusively by on-site Solar and Hydroelectric sources to provide a 100% renewable energy footprint and is the 39th ENERGY STAR® Certified Data Center in the United States. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit www.turnkeyinternet.net/media_


----------

